# [OOC] Of Sound Mind



## Jarval (May 5, 2002)

As you might have guessed from the title, this is the OOC thread for the Of Sound Mind game.

Kerrick, Adren and Gholog:  Could you post the defence modes you'll use in case of psionic attack in each combat post you make?  And don't forget that psionic combat modes can be used with no PP cost against psionic targets.


----------



## Other Guy (May 5, 2002)

*Various combat questions*

First, thank you for starting this thread, Jarval.

Anyway, I have a few questions about how you're handling combat for this game.

1)  When shooting into melee, is there a chance of hitting an ally?  If so, how do you determine if it does or not?

2)  Do monks take the -4 penalty when trying to do subdual damage with their fists?

Also, who's fighting which horses?  Are there any that aren't being covered?

Thanks again for DMing, as well as for this wonderful thread .


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

-Monks don't take a -4 to do subdual unarmed.

-Taking the -4 penalty to hit with a ranged attack means you won't hit your companions. Precise Shot eliminates this penalty. You can not take the -4 and not have Precise Shot, but then there's a chance you hit your allies.

Large creatures may not invoke this penalty if there's enough room to shoot around your friends. Doing this from memory, but I think it has to be a 10 wide creature. It's in the combat section, circa page 125 (I'm wayyyyy too tired to look it up).

-I'm not sure why Gholog is taking the -4... he doesn't care if he kills one. While he'd be saddened by the farmer's loss, and perhaps the death of an innocent animal, but we probably only need one alive for analysis.

Nice thread 
Greg


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2002)

Other Guy said:
			
		

> *Thanks again for DMing, as well as for this wonderful thread *




Thanks for playing   I'm having a great time DMing.

Zhure's already answered most of your questions, but I'll cover the ones he didn't already do.

Aiden, Adren, Gholog and Seraphina are fighting one horse, while Kerrick is tackling the one with fangs.  Jason is standing between the two horses, about 10' away from each of them.  FYI, you could get a shot off at the one with fangs without any danger of hitting Kerrick, but you'd run the risk of hitting someone if you shoot at the other horse.



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *-I'm not sure why Gholog is taking the -4... he doesn't care if he kills one. While he'd be saddened by the farmer's loss, and perhaps the death of an innocent animal, but we probably only need one alive for analysis.
> 
> Nice thread
> Greg *




Flattery will get you everywhere 

Sorry about the -4, I did a bit too much copy-and-pasting I think   Fortunately, it didn't make a difference in this case, but thanks for catching that.


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2002)

No problem about the -4; it's easy to miss stuff in MBG.

Thought Shield is currently Gholog's only defense mode, so that's what he'll stick with. 

Greg


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2002)

I've spotted a couple more errors in your characters:

Adren should have one more 1st level power.

Jason hasn't got the cantrips he's got prepared listed anywhere.

Kerrick should have one more talent.



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Thought Shield is currently Gholog's only defense mode, so that's what he'll stick with. *




Well, that makes things simple


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 9, 2002)

Just a quick clarification on what Seraphina is doing with _Mage Hand_...

She is trying to get a hold on the horse's hoof, and raise it up as fast as she can as high as she can, to at least throw the horse off balance and at best to knock it over.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Just a quick clarification on what Seraphina is doing with Mage Hand...
> 
> She is trying to get a hold on the horse's hoof, and raise it up as fast as she can as high as she can, to at least throw the horse off balance and at best to knock it over. *




Since you can only lift 5 pounds with _Mage Hand_ you'll have a bit of a penalty to your trip attempt.  I'll treat it as though it had STR 3, since that reflects the power of the spell.

Does this sound OK?  I know that going strictly by the letter of the rules you can't do this with _Mage Hand_, but I'm all for inventive uses of spells and psionic powers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 9, 2002)

Sounds good to me, at least I've got a chance of tripping it up.


----------



## Acmite (May 10, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I've spotted a couple more errors in your characters:
> 
> Adren should have one more 1st level power.
> 
> *




Hmmmm....I'm new to psionics (this being my first attempt).  Oops.  The chart says I have "d" first level powers.  Where does the bonus" one come from?

Can it be in any discipline?

Thanks!  Great job so far, Jarval!


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *Hmmmm....I'm new to psionics (this being my first attempt).  Oops.  The chart says I have "d" first level powers.  Where does the bonus" one come from?
> 
> Can it be in any discipline?
> 
> Thanks!  Great job so far, Jarval! *




We're using the If Thoughts Could Kill power progression chart for psions _(if you're new to psionics you may well not have heard of this book.  It's published by Monte Cook's Malhavoc Press.)_

You get 3+d talents (0 level powers), and 1+d 1st level powers.  The "d" means that your first power of each level must come from your primary discipline, but you can choose from all of the disciplines after that.  So Adren, being an Egoist, must choose one Psychometabolism at each power level.  Since you already have a Psychometabolism power (_Bite of the Wolf_), you can have a power from any of the disciplines apart from Telepathy (you CHR not being high enough to allow you 1st level powers from that discipline).

Glad you like the game 

*Edit:* Don't worry if you haven't got If Thoughts Could Kill.  I'll give you all the info you need when it comes to leveling up and the like.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 10, 2002)

Wow the of sound mind thing explains how i missed a talent! I'll fix that asap.


----------



## Acmite (May 12, 2002)

Cool.  I'll add Feather Fall, if that's OK.


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *Cool.  I'll add Feather Fall, if that's OK. *




Feather Fall is fine by me.


----------



## Acmite (May 16, 2002)

Jarval, since I added Feather Fall, can I swap out Catfall for Far Hand?

If I had known I would be getting Feather Fall at the start, I wouldn't have taken Catfall.


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2002)

Sure, go ahead Acmite.


----------



## Other Guy (May 17, 2002)

*Two ropes, eh?*

Excellent.  In that case, Jason will take both of them and use them to tie the horses feet and legs together in two different places.  If there's anything else around that seems usable then he'll tie the horse in different places with them too.  Basically, he's taking two checks with the ropes and then taking 20 if enough random material is available.


----------



## Acmite (May 17, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2002)

Finally updated that missin power, went with burst.


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2002)

OK, we've now got the up-to-date board db, so we can continue.  Sorry about all the confusion, but (hopefully) things have settled down for the moment.

So, on with the game


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

::walks around confused::

Lots of changes. I'm back though.

Greg


----------



## Other Guy (May 29, 2002)

There's something I'd like to ask before I post what Jason says:  how common is the knowledge of positive and negative energy?  Do most people know about it, or do they not really think about it?  Would they know that both healing spells and turning undead is channeling positive energy?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2002)

Other Guy said:
			
		

> *There's something I'd like to ask before I post what Jason says:  how common is the knowledge of positive and negative energy?  Do most people know about it, or do they not really think about it?  Would they know that both healing spells and turning undead is channeling positive energy?*




The average person knows that clerics can heal, but not the specifics of how.  However, anyone with any ranks in the Knowledge (Arcana), Knowledge (Religion), Knowledge (The Planes) or Spellcraft skills would have an idea about the uses of positive and negative energy.  So Jason would be aware of it's uses.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2002)

Gnome, I've only just noticed that you'd said Seraphina was heading on to Bellhold.  I hope you don't think I've been ignoring you, I just missed that part of your post.  Sorry about that  

Is anyone else heading to Bellhold at the moment?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Gnome, I've only just noticed that you'd said Seraphina was heading on to Bellhold.  I hope you don't think I've been ignoring you, I just missed that part of your post.  Sorry about that  *




Don't worry about it.  I was planning on rejoining the party when they head towards Bellhold.

The only things I was interested in doing in Bellhold prior to the group getting there was to get lodgings and stables, possibly pick up on some gossip in an inn or tavern near the lodgings, and - if the group hadn't come back by then - do a quick perimeter check of the city itself, making note of any interesting locations.  However, these aren't things that we can't do as a group, or that I can't do when the group is in town.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2002)

Looks like the game thread has maxed out at 200 posts. Care to start a new thread Jarval.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 12, 2002)

New IC thread started here.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2002)

I've not forgotten about you folks!  I've not been able to log-in for the last few days, and I've been a bit snowed under with college work.  I'll get an update posted either Monday evening or Tuesday, then my posting should go back to normal.  Again, sorry about the delays.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 30, 2002)

It's bound to happen when the boards make changes. Glad you're back.
Greg


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 30, 2002)

Don't worry about it. It's a good thing that you can tell your education is more important than this,


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 1, 2002)

No biggy, for me at least gaming always seems to slow down in the summer. Things just seem more hecktik this time of year.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Do you want me to make a Bluff roll, or Diplomacy, or anything of that sort? *




So far, I've been making the dice rolls for you all.  Is that OK, or would you rather make them for yourselves?  I'm fine with either idea, so it's up to you.


What do you all think of the game so far?  This is the first time I've run a PbP game, so I'd be interested to see how you think I'm doing.  Is the pacing OK?  What do you think of the way dice rolls are being handled?  Any and all feedback welcome


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 21, 2002)

*I like it!*

Of course, this is only my second PbP game, so I don't have much to compare it with. Still, I think everyone's doing a great job of staying in character and you're doing very well running all the NPCs and storytelling.

Also, I think it's probably best if you continue making our dice rolls, since it'd be too easy for us to cheat you if you didn't, .

Overall, very nice. I love all the character interactions and roleplaying we get in message board games.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2002)

I think it's going fairly well, if i had more free time i'd like to pick up the pace a bit, but honostly i think things are advancing fine.

I'm enjoying the game quite well.


----------



## Acmite (Aug 26, 2002)

I like the fact that you are making all the dice rolls.  It adds to the story for us players since we have no clue as to whether or not any action we declare has a reasonable chance for success until after we've declared and posted.

Anything that adds to the suspense is fine by me.

The pacing has slowed down a little, but I expect that to pick up a little come Fall.

I like the way you've been running the mod so far!  Keep it up and you'll have no complaints from me!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2002)

I think the game is fun, although I do need to post more   School's started and I've been having a couple of events recently, but everything is clearing up here and Aiden should make a few remarks soon , overall you do a good job DMing Jarval, keep it up!


----------



## Zhure (Sep 10, 2002)

I second that. The game's been very enjoyable. It's the nature of MBG's that they tend to drag in periods of inactivity.

Greg


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 8, 2002)

sorry for the absence, i had a famliy emergancy that kept me out of contact. I'll understand if i'm out of the game, just let me know,thanks.


----------



## Acmite (Oct 8, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *sorry for the absence, i had a famliy emergancy that kept me out of contact. I'll understand if i'm out of the game, just let me know,thanks. *




I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope everything is OK.

I can't speak for Jarval, but since very little has happened since your last post, I can't see there being any problem with you continuing with us.  I, for one, would not like to see you disappear from this adventure.

Ideally, all those who started it will finish it.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 8, 2002)

As Acmite says, not that much has happened since you last posted.  I've had a bunch of revision for an exam (which I took today) so even I've been out the game a bit.

Besides, I wouldn't kick someone out the game if they'd been absent for good reason.  So don't worry Sir Osis, you're still with us


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 8, 2002)

Cool, thanks Jarval.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2003)

I've notice that the pace of the game has slowed quite a bit over the last few months.  If that's just down to people having more RL commitments, then fine, no problem.  But I just want to check I'm not doing anything to dampen people's enthusiasm for the game.  Does anyone feel their character is being ignored?  Or that the adventure doesn't offer challenges suitable to their character's abilities?

More generally, I like feedback, good or bad.  What do you think of the way I'm running the game?  Would you like any changes in my DMing style, or do you think I'm doing a good job?  Any thoughts as to what future direction you'd like the game to take after this adventure?

TIA.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2003)

I think things are going swimmingly. 

It has slowed down, but that's rarely the fault of the DM, IME. It's usually the players losing interest for non-game related reasons. For one I think the game is going fine if slow.

Greg


----------



## Acmite (Mar 31, 2003)

I have no complaints about the game.  I think it's going quite well.

The reason I haven't been posting much lately is because I'm swamped with work.  I've barely been to the boards in over a month--and then, only for this game.

I'll try to post more in a week or so--hopefully work will have let up a bit by then.

Acmite


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2003)

Glad you like the game, Acmite 

As I said, if you've got a good reason for not posting (overload of work counting as a very very good reason), then I'm happy.  I'm just checking that I'm not ignoring/annoying/boring anyone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 6, 2003)

Erm, still here although I should post more often... :S

Tied up from my new PBP game that I'm starting although that's not a real excuse, so, I'll post right now


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 7, 2003)

*I'm back on again!*

Sorry about that. I had nothing to really say for a while, but for the past week or so I haven't even been able to get on this board. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know I still love this, :-D


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm back! Jarval, i e-mailed you. If we're getting things going again, either e-mail me or let me know here.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 17, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'm back! Jarval, i e-mailed you. If we're getting things going again, either e-mail me or let me know here. *




I'll do both   Glad to have you back with us.  The game has been a little slow of late, but I'll bump the IC thread up the board a bit.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

Just a bump for the OOC thread, as its not been used much of late


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

So, I've just been looking over the revised 3.5 SRD, and for the most part, I like what I see.  What's everyone's opinion on making the switch over?  Obviously, we'd need to wait for the revised psionics rules before we could make the full switch-over, but I'm quite keen on the changes they've made to the classes.

That said, I'll be keeping some of the old rules when it comes to spells.  _Haste_, for one...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 13, 2003)

Seraphina isn't really affected by the change (she only has two non-allowed schools), so I'm okay either way.


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 14, 2003)

I think I’d like to switch over, personally, though I don’t really mind either way. I don’t have the books, but I can look over the SRD and fix up Jason if we do switch over.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2003)

I like the new classes; I loathe the new spells.

I like most of the feat changes, except Power Attack. 3.5 PA is more beneficial to Gholog and I'd still prefer to do it the 3e way because if he's forced to wield a light weapon by circumstance it's a wasted feat. (In truth, that's why Gholog has IUS, so it's not a real issue. I just hate the new PA.)

Based on the brief blurb above regarding spells and classes, I think Jarval and I are much alike in our regard for 3.5.

Greg


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm fine with switching, of course in my case there isn't much to do right now. I haven't played an straight D&D sence before 3.5 came out so i've yet to have any problems with it, other then keen and improved crit not stacking.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 13, 2003)

Seraphina isn't with the rest of the group, correct?  The plan was for her to stay below and come up the way we had done previously, and pick off any goblins as the others climbed down.

Unless I had missed something... but I don't think I did.


Ha!  I remembered that OoC comments go in the OoC thread... I can be taught!


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Ha!  I remembered that OoC comments go in the OoC thread... I can be taught!



Good work   Of course, I also need to remember to check the OOC thread... 

Right, onto the point of the route Seraphina climbs.  As he was making his way up, Gholog was pretty sure that there were places he wouldn't have been able to scale without the _spider climb_ spell.  Since he's a more experienced climber that Seraphina (that is, he's got a higher total bonus), the same would probably hold true for her.  Add to the distinct advantage of attacks from above, and overall it doesn't seem like a great idea.  However, if you want to try, I'm not going to stop you


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmm... in that case, Seraphina would be with the rest of the group.  No sense trying something that she won't be able to do...


----------



## Other Guy (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'm kind of confused about the layout of where we are. The goblins ran behind a door and bolted it, right? So is that a door to a place we haven’t been yet, or does it lead back to the room with the dragon corpse? I had been assuming it lead back to the dragon, and that we were now trapped where we were unless we broke through the door, sorry if I was mistaken,


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out the map in this post.  The goblins have gone through the door (the thin brown rectangle on the wall) three squares down from the upper left corner of the chamber you're currently in.  Whatever room they've gone into is to the west, and some way north of the chamber containing the dead dragon.

I can see why you got confused.  I hope my description and the map helps clear things up.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

I know this isn't the greatest timing on my part, what with the whole surrounded by possessed peasants situation you're currently in, but once I'm the other side of these problems, I should be able to get back to posting more often.  I know my posting has been a bit erratic over the last few months, but I do really enjoy running this game and look forwards to getting it back onto a more regular posting schedule.

Anyway, see you in ten day's time, and sorry about yet another delay.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

Are we considering the Expanded Psionic Handbook update?

Sorry for being absent. Every time I tried to log on the last two days the boards were wonky. Could've been on my end.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Are we considering the Expanded Psionic Handbook update?



Maybe.  I'm going to be working from the ExPsiHB SRD, at least at first, so I've not yet had a chance to read through the new rules.  Broadly speaking, I like what I've seen, although I will be instituting a few house rules.

One very major house rule I will be using is changing the base stats classes manifest using.  In 3.5, all Psions use Intelligence, and Psychic Warriors use Wisdom.  I'll be house ruling it so that Psions use a base stat determined by their primary discipline (pretty similar to 3.0, only without the MAD problems) and Psychic Warriors will use Strength.




			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> Sorry for being absent. Every time I tried to log on the last two days the boards were wonky. Could've been on my end.



No problem.  I've not been around for the last couple of days, so I hadn't noticed...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2004)

Jarval - that sounds like a good fix to me... perhaps we'll implement it in the Psionicle. 

Changing over to the XPH really doesn't affect Seraphina much, as she doesn't have any psionics, so I don't mind if we change or not.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

I'm offically back, what's the word on the game? Is kerrick good for a comeback, is the game still going, final ruling on ExpPsiHB?

Anywho, i'll keep an eye out, let me know what's up.


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> ...what with the whole surrounded by possessed peasants situation you're currently in...




It's okay. Actually, they're only trying to invite you guys over for tea and crumpets. Adventurers get so _excitable._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's okay. Actually, they're only trying to invite you guys over for tea and crumpets. Adventurers get so _excitable._





MMMMM, Crumpets. Soooo tasty...


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm offically back, what's the word on the game? Is kerrick good for a comeback, is the game still going, final ruling on ExpPsiHB?
> 
> Anywho, i'll keep an eye out, let me know what's up.



Hi Sir Osis, good to have you back.  Kerrick can make a comeback, and I'll fit him back into the game with my next update (which should be some time this evening).

As for the ExpPsiHB (yeesh, these acronyms are getting long...), we will be using it, but I'm holding off on updating the characters until the end of this adventure.  We're getting close to the end of Of Sound Mind, and it'd cause some issues to update immediately.

As I said above, I'm going to be making one very major change to the ExpPsiHB rules, by altering the ability score classes manifest from back into line with the 3.0 psionics rules.  Not only does it better suit my idea of psionics, it should also make updating your characters a bit easier 




			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's okay. Actually, they're only trying to invite you guys over for tea and crumpets. Adventurers get so _excitable._



I know.  By the way they're acting, you'd think they were trying to fend off a bloodthirsty mob or something...


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

Right, update made, and Kerrick brought back into the action.  Now excuse me while I go adjust the CR of the next encounter...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2004)

EXCELLENT! Good to be back, now about those crumpets...


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Ugh, I'm going to have to make myself unpopular again... :\ 

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm really sorry about this folks, I know me taking another leave of absence only just a month after the last one is must be annoying


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2004)

Due to a change in my available time, I'm going to have to drop from the game for the forseeable future. Please feel free to use Gholog as an NPC or however you will. I used to be able to visit EN World once a day, now it's more like once a week.

I hope this doesn't mess up any plotlines and I enjoyed the game immensely.
Greg


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry to lose you, Greg. I hope to see you have more free time eventually, otherwise we’ll be missing you. :-(

Also, I’m going to be away for about three weeks starting June 29. Sorry for the short notice on it. I may be able to access a computer, but there’s a good chance I won’t be able to. Feel free to use Jason as an NPC as well during that time. Again, sorry. I look forward to posting when I get back, though again I won’t actually be gone for another week and a half.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Due to a change in my available time, I'm going to have to drop from the game for the forseeable future. Please feel free to use Gholog as an NPC or however you will. I used to be able to visit EN World once a day, now it's more like once a week.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mess up any plotlines and I enjoyed the game immensely.
> Greg



Hey Greg, sorry to hear you're going to have to drop out   You've been something of a permanent fixture in the Playing the Game forum since pretty much Day One, and it won't be quite the same without you around.    

If/when you have time to play again, there'll be a place waiting for you in a game of mine 



			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> Also, I’m going to be away for about three weeks starting June 29. Sorry for the short notice on it. I may be able to access a computer, but there’s a good chance I won’t be able to. Feel free to use Jason as an NPC as well during that time. Again, sorry. I look forward to posting when I get back, though again I won’t actually be gone for another week and a half.



Other Guy, no problem.  The Of Sound Mind adventure is almost at a conclusion, and if things go reasonably swiftly, we might be able to finish the module up before you leave.  If not, I'll NPC Jason until you get back.

Anyway, I've updated the IC thread, so we're back up and running.  I'd like to thank you all again for bearing with me, and I'll try to avoid any future gaps in posting


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 23, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Due to a change in my available time, I'm going to have to drop from the game for the forseeable future. Please feel free to use Gholog as an NPC or however you will. I used to be able to visit EN World once a day, now it's more like once a week.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mess up any plotlines and I enjoyed the game immensely.
> Greg






Sorry to see you go. I hope you get to come back somewere down the line, untill then take it easy!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, we're almost at the end of the Of Sound Mind adventure now.  If no-one's got anything they want to do in Bellhold, I'll write and post a wrap up for the adventure, and we can go onto whatever we're going to do next.  OTOH, if people want to go back to the mountain and investigate further, then that's still doable as well.

Speaking of which, what do people want to do next?  Given that we're down to just three players (with only Gnomeworks having posted in the last two weeks), we're going to need to recruit a new player or two (or three...).

There are a few possibilities I've been debating on where we go next:

*1)*  We just carry on from where we are, leveling everyone up with the experience gained from this adventure and you moving onto another adventure.  Adding new players in shouldn't be a problem, as your reputation in Bellhold is very high.  You're likely to be flooded with offers from the local youth to join the party.

*2)*  Same characters, different time.  We shift the game world forward by a year or so, and assume your characters have been busy during that time.  This would take everyone up to about 6th level, and give plenty of opportunity to have logically recruited other PCs along the way.

*3)*  New game.  If no-one wants to carry on with the characters we've got (or you all just want to try something new) we can start up a new game.  I'm open to suggestions as to what it could be, as well as having some ideas of my own.

Anyway, let me know what you want to do.  I've had a lot of fun DMing Of Sound Mind, and I'll be more than happy to run another adventure/game for you all


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmm... yes, we seem to have lost quite a few players along the way...

I'll say that I'm up for any of those options.  I know that doesn't really help ...

I like Seraphina, though I admit that she isn't one of the most well-made characters I've played.  If the others are interested in continuing with these characters, I think I'd like to, as well.

As for what to do... I think we're pretty much done with OSM.  So far as I can tell, the mountain didn't really have anything to do with what else was happening... perhaps there was something, but I don't recall any connection.  I think we can move on, though if we want to carry on from Bellhold or skip ahead in time, I don't know.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2004)

I think were pretty well done with OSM too.

As for were to go from here, i'm all for doing a little recruiting and carring on, and while Kerrick isn't exactly the most fleshed out character i've made, i have grown attached to him, and would like to see what he evolves into. I have no inclination either way toward wether we go on uninterrupted or jump ahead in time some. I think both have pro's and con's, but niether is better then the other.


Also, i assume that either way we'll be converting to the revised psionics system?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, we'll carry on from OSM then (I'm quite pleased that you want to stick with the characters we've got, as I'm quite fond of them too).  I'm going to go for the jump forwards option, taking everyone forwards to 6th level, and yes, we'll be using the revised psionics system with one or two small changes.

I'll also be recruiting enough players to take us back up to a party of six, but I'll be offering slots to people I know to be reliable posters before I start a general recruitment thread.

There's going to be a bit of a gap before I start things up again, as I've got two assignments due in on the 2nd and 4th of August that I've got to put some time into.  I want to make a good shot of the restart and recruitment, so I'd rather not try to squeeze it into the rather packed next week or so.  This will also give some time for Other Guy to make his return if he's going to.

Just one quick question:  Do either of you two buy Dungeon magazine?  There are a few adventures from it I'd like to give a shot, but it'd be better if I pick something either of you haven't already played in or run


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 26, 2004)

Jumping ahead sounds fine to me.   At 6th Seraphina will probably be a little more useful... 

I don't get Dungeon - I've got one, 92, but other than that I don't own any.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2004)

I have no problem with waiting a bit for the restart, heck i'm pretty happy that it's continuing period.

As for Dungeon, i do buy it every month, but almost never read the adventures all the way though. A lot of times not at all. I also have very poor retention when it comes to skimming, i have to be really interested to rember anything. There for i don't think i'll be a problem when  it comes to using anything from there.


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 26, 2004)

*I'm back! I'm back!*

Man it's good to be back, 

I want to keep going with Jason and the others as well, so I'm glad we are. As for Dungeon, I've got a few issues from about a year ago and I haven't really read them anyway, so go ahead and use those magazines.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Good to have you (and Jason) back, Other Guy   Right, I'll have a dig though my Dungeon magazines over the next few days and find the adventure I want to run.  Like I said earlier, we'll not be starting the re-recruitment or the next adventure until some time after the 4th of August, but at least I know I've got three players lined up already 

A few quick notes regarding leveling up your characters:
*1)*  We'll be using the 3.5 psionics rules.  I may make a few minor changes, but I'm pretty happy with them.  Sir Osis, if you want to rejig Kerrick's ability scores in light of the changes to the psionic rules, feel free.  We used 32 point buy to generate the ability scores, and don't forget you'll have gained an ability score increase at 4th level.
*2)*  I'm dropping the multi-classing restrictions on the monk and paladin.  It just doesn't make sense to me.  Jason of course will have the feat spent on gaining the multi-classing ability back.
*3)*  Here's a list of books I own and that you can freely use material from:  The 3.5 SRD (oooh, huge surprise there... ), Book of Exalted Deeds, Complete Divine (with the exception of the Radiant Servant of Pelor), Manual of the Planes, Oriental Adventures (along with the 3.5 revisions printed in Dragon), and the Planar Handbook.  I've got every 3rd edition Dragon magazine, although I'll want to cast an eye over anything from Dragon that you want to use.  I've also got the Eberron setting book, and I'm open to people using some of the crunch from that too.
*4)*  Pantheon-wise, we're still using the Grayhawk gods, along with the lesser known deities from the Complete Divine.

Annnd....  I think that's it for now.  If I think of anything else I'll post it here.  I'll write up some more information on the setting (and hopefully put a map up) once I'm the other side of the two assignments I've got coming up.

Oh, and I'll be starting a new Rogue's Gallery thread once I start re-recruitment.  The current one is a bit cluttered with inactive characters.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a reminder that due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

See you all in a week's time


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking forward to it,


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Right, I'm back   I'll have some setting information posted tomorrow or the day after, and I'll start recruitment at the same time.

In the meantime, you can level your characters up to 6th level.  You get 10,000 gp to spend on equipment (no more than 6,000 gp on any one item, please), along with another magic (or psionic) item selected by me.  Post the kind of thing you'd like this item to be, but be aware it's going to have an upper limit of around 4,000 to 5,000 gp in cost.  If you want to see how something like this works in practice, check out one of Isida Kep'Tukari's games, as I'm stealing borrowing this idea from her.


A bit more information on what material you can use for your characters follows below:

*Races:*  All races from the SRD, Maenads and Blues (who now have a LA of +0 rather than +1)from the Expanded Psionics Handbook (but no other  races from the Psionics SRD), and an updated version of the Kureshim from If Thoughts Could Kill.

Celestial, Demon, Devil, Elemental, Fey, and Genie bloodlines from Unearth Arcana, Aasimars, Bariaurs, Buommans, Mephlings, Shadowswifts, and Tieflings from the Planar Handbook, and Gensai and Para-gensai from Dragon magazine are all also possible in the setting, but are _very_ rare.  Even when they are found on the Prime, they're generally living in Bizmar (the capital city of the Bizmarian Empire), and this upcoming adventure will be set some distance from it.


*Classes:*  All standard and psionic classes from the SRD, the Shugenja from the Complete Divine, the Divine Bard, Cloistered Cleric, Planar Ranger, Urban Ranger, and specialist wizard variants from Unearthed Arcana.

I'm dropping the multi-classing restrictions on the monk and paladin, as they neither make sense to me, nor fit the setting well.


*Feats and Prestige Classes:*  Anything from the books listed below is likely to be OK (with the exception of the rather unbalanced Radiant Servant of Pelor), although I may say no to some other PrCs if they don't fit my idea of the setting.


*Equipment:*  The mundane weapons and equipment listed on p. 67-78 of the Planar Handbook is available, but only in Bizmar, and costs double the listed price due to it's scarcity.


*Religion:*  The Grayhawk gods, including the lesser known gods found in the Complete Divine.  Most people worship one of the main pantheon (that is, the core gods), but the others have a loyal (if for the most part small) following.

A small change from the standard set-up: Rao, Tharizdun, Xan Yae and Zuoken all take a particular interest in (and represent different aspects of) psionics.


*Books used:*  The 3.5 SRD (including the revised psionics rules), Complete Divine (with the exception of the Radiant Servant of Pelor), Tome and Blood, the Planar Handbook and Manual of the Planes.  If appropriative for a character, I'm also open to material from the Book of Exalted Deeds or  Oriental Adventures (along with the 3.5 revisions printed in Dragon).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2004)

Hmm...

Jarval, do you think it would be too much trouble for you to post the Celestial and Fey bloodline feats from UA?  I don't have it yet, but those sound interesting...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Jarval, do you think it would be too much trouble for you to post the Celestial and Fey bloodline feats from UA?  I don't have it yet, but those sound interesting...



 No trouble at all, but it'll be tomorrow evening before they're posted.  They're not feats, but rather you replace character levels (1 for a minor bloodline, 2 for an intermediate bloodline, and 3 for a major blood line) to gain extra abilities at some levels.  That's not the greatest description ever of how they work, but everything should become clear once I post the rules.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Just one other thing, I've decided on which adventure I'll be running.  I'm going with "Racing the Snake" from Dungeon #105.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2004)

I"m going to be out of town until tuesday night sometime, but i'll have time to look at books and mull over what i want to do level wise with Kerrick. At any rate i'm sure i'll be set before we get a full group and are ready to go again.

oh, and did you decide to stick with int for everything on a psion, or were you going to house rule it to the difert abilities like in 3.0?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> oh, and did you decide to stick with int for everything on a psion, or were you going to house rule it to the difert abilities like in 3.0?



I'm still debating over this one.  I can see good points to both making the change or sticking with the status quo.  Which would you prefer?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are the bloodline rules from UA, along with the celestial and fey bloodlines.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2004)

It's going to be tomorrow (Sunday) before I get any background information up.  I'm also putting a map together to go with it.


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 8, 2004)

Great. I've got most of Jason updated, all I've got to do is spend 10,000 gp,


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2004)

The actual setting information is taking longer to write up than I'd expected, but here's the map.  It's not finished (you'll doubtless notice a few unnamed cites and features), but it'll give you an idea of the layout of things.

BTW, I'm intending to start the next adventure in Ciela.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2004)

First chunk of the setting info:


*The Bizmarian Empire:*

Stretching from the icy lands of the north to the southern coast, the Bizmarian Empire runs the length of the eastern coast of the continent.


*Bizmar:*

Bizmar is a bustling, sprawling metropolis, and the Imperial capital.  There's been a settlement on this site for over two thousand years, and remnants of several previous cities are included in the architecture of Bizmar.

One of the aspects of an older city that has survived intact is a network of gates linking Bizmar with the elemental planes and several of the outer planes.  This gives it a steady flow of exotic extra-planar goods (and the occasional extra-planar problem...) which puts it in a uniquely strong position for trade.


*The Duchy of Anvar:*

The Anvar Duchy is a small mountainous area to on the northern edge of the Empire.  It's a fairly rustic area, with news traveling slowly and new technology even slower.  The region's economy is based mainly on agriculture and mining, with a great deal of the Empire's metals coming from this area.

The Anvar Duchy is currently ruled over by Duke Gregor Anvar, one of only a few to have studied both the magical and psionic arts.  Due to his influence, the area has become something of a haven for the often persecuted Kureshim.  The area has most of the common races, although few orcs and gnomes live within this area.  Goblins are also a rare sight, and tend to be feared by the locals, due to the proximity of the boarder with Velesturia, a goblin kingdom to the north-west.

The regional capital is Whister, a small city surrounded by thick walls, a reminder of the wars fought with Velesturia a century before.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm still debating over this one.  I can see good points to both making the change or sticking with the status quo.  Which would you prefer?





I"d rather not mess with my stats, but i'll go with what you decide.


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey. I'll be away for about a week while I move. Sorry, but on the bright side it should be the last time in a while that I'm gone for an extended period of time and it's not during actual play-time, . I'll post when I get back.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I"d rather not mess with my stats, but i'll go with what you decide.



Fair enough   We'll go with each discipline having it's own manifesting stat, ala 3.0.  But note that this will be the sole manifesting stat used, so avoiding the multi-ability dependance problem that occurred at higher levels.




			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> Hey. I'll be away for about a week while I move. Sorry, but on the bright side it should be the last time in a while that I'm gone for an extended period of time and it's not during actual play-time, . I'll post when I get back.



Not to worry   Hope your move goes well.

More background material coming tomorrow.  I'm spending the rest of this evening catching up on threads from before the hurricane hit...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, Jarval! I didn't really know where else to post this, so I decided to post it here. First off, here's my character:



> Corbin Dino - Male Human Rogue 1 Wizard 5; CR 6; Medium-size humanoid; HD 1d6+5d4+1; HP 26; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 15 (touch 115, flat-footed 10, Mage Armor 19, Expertise 20, both 24); Atk +1 Melee (1d6 x3 10ft +1 throwing war fan) or +3 Ranged; SA Sneak Attack +1d6, Scribe Scroll, Trapfinding, Summon Familiar (Raven); SQ Bonus feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point at all levels; AL LN; SV Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +5; Str 10 Dex 17 Con 12 Int 16 Wis 12 Cha 13.
> 
> Skills: Bluff +5, Concentration +10, Craft (Instrument) +8, Diplomacy +5, Disable Device +7, Gather Information +5, Hide +7, Knowledge (The Planes) +12, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +7, Perform (Strings) +5, Sleight of Hand +7, Spellcraft +12, Tumble +7.
> 
> ...




*Background:* I'm not entirely familiar with your world, obviously, but Corbin could have easily grown up in Bizmar. Growing up the son of an esteemed instrument crafter, Corbin's appreciation and talent in the arts of stringed instrument making are natrual. After his father's death, however, Corbin, technically a legal adult, lost much of a sense of direction. Aside from his trade, the younger Dino had very little to go on, so, unfortunately, he turned to crime. As part of a gang in which an individual persona was required, Corbin adopted the guise of a strange, otherworldly sort, wearing closely-cut black suit-clothes, and fighting with a black, silk fan serrated with metal on the edges. 

During his several years of gang membership, Corbin's number of contacts was not limited, and once of these contacts happened to be a rather disquieting wizard. Becoming fascinated with the power this man seemed able to wield with little thought, and following some sagely advice from the strange recluse, Corbin decided to leave Bizmar and his life of crime behind. So did Corbin Dino become a travelling minstrel, selling his skill at strings -- both playing and creating, across the land. In secret, Corbin follows a personal quest for arcane power -- his path, like his psuedo-mentor, is that of a "path beyond." Basically, the study of demons and other chaotic creatures, eventually coming across the Far Realm to the source of ultimate chaos and, to the scholar, ultimate power.

*Mechanics:* Basically, I'm shooting for the Alienist PrC. I built Mr. Dino here to be right on the cusp of actually being able to take a level in the Alienst PrC, once he reaches 7th level. Though, if that's not an option, I still like the build for Corbin and will easily find another route.

*Super Special Magic Item:* I'd be into a robe or similar item that gives a decent boost to AC. I'd also dig any sort of device that allows one extradimensional/planar access. Enchantments for Corbin's war fan are also always, always welcome. 

Uh, hi everyone!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Hey, Jarval! I didn't really know where else to post this, so I decided to post it here. First off, here's my character:



Hi Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Character looks good, although I've not looked at the numbers all that closely yet.




			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> *Mechanics:* Basically, I'm shooting for the Alienist PrC. I built Mr. Dino here to be right on the cusp of actually being able to take a level in the Alienst PrC, once he reaches 7th level. Though, if that's not an option, I still like the build for Corbin and will easily find another route.



Alienist will be fine   I've always had a fondness for them, only magnified by a certain Story Hour... 




			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> Uh, hi everyone!



Ah, yeah, everybody, I've recruited Dave into the game.  Zerth should be joining us soon as well, leaving me with just one other player to find.  There are a couple of people who might be interested, so we should be up to our full number soon


----------



## dave_o (Aug 22, 2004)

Jarval, the more I think about it, the more I wanna change Corbin's background. Is it possible for there to be a culture in your world that has fans as a sort of weapon/sign of maturity? Something nice and exotic? His background, at the moments, seems very strained and forced. 

Let's, like, collaborate.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 22, 2004)

Just stopped by to say hello, glad to be joining this game 

I'm about to read through the necessary stuff in this thread, but right now I'm thinking about making a monk/paladin combo of some sort. How would that fit the current party's needs?

Aasimar for race as that seems to be allowed in this game, if I'm not mistaken. I don't have the Planar Handbook (yet). Are there any changes made to Aasimars?


----------



## Zerth (Aug 22, 2004)

I noticed, there was a need of a divine caster, so I changed my plans. My character is going to be a human Barbarian 2 / Cleric of Kord 4. I'll post the numbers probably tomorrow.

Any suggestions for the party tie-in, Jarval, or should I just write some background on my own?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 22, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> I noticed, there was a need of a divine caster, so I changed my plans. My character is going to be a human Barbarian 2 / Cleric of Kord 4. I'll post the numbers probably tomorrow.



Sounds like an interesting mix   To be honest, it's a relief to have a cleric with the party, as things can get tough with no healer.  




			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for the party tie-in, Jarval, or should I just write some background on my own?



Write your own background, then once the other players have posted their characters we can work on how the group fits together as a whole.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 23, 2004)

Here's my character for approval. I changed my mind one more time, and will be working towards the Sacred Fist PrC from the Complete Divine. In fact, next level will be a PrC level. I picked up a wand of CLW to cover the party's basic healing needs to go with the limited casting abilities he has thus far.

I hope the item chosen by the DM will boost his wisdom.

----------------------- 

*Samson Artemis
Male Human Monk 2 / Barbarian 2 / Cleric 2
Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Height:* 6' 3''
*Weight:* 220 lbs.
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 26
*Deity:* Kord

*Str:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level], _rage 21 (+5)_ 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points], _rage 18 (+4)_ 
*Int: *8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Bonus Feat at first level, one extra skill point per level, flurry of blows, unarmed strike, evasion, rage 1/day, fast movement, uncanny dodge, turn undead 2/day, aura of good, strength and luck domains, spontaneous casting (cure spells).

*Hit Dice:* 8+1d8+2d12+2d8+12
*HP:* 46, _rage 58_ 
*AC:* 16 (+2 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 natural), Touch 15, Flat-footed 16. _(Rage -2)_
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +10 [+8 base, +2 Con], _rage +12_
Reflex +7 [+3 base, +2 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes]
Will +8 [+5 base, +3 Wis], _rage +10_

*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +9 [+7/+7 flurry] (1d6+4 /x2 /B, unarmed strike), _rage +11 [+9/+9] (1d6+6)_
*Grapple: *+11, _rage +13_
*Ranged Atk:* -

*Skills:*
Balance +4 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy (Tumble)]
Climb +8 [5 ranks, +3 Str]
Concentration +7 [5 ranks, +2 Con], +4 when casting defensively
Jump +10 [5 ranks, +3 Str, +2 synergy (Tumble)]
Knowledge (religion) +8 [9 ranks, -1 Int]
Survival +6 [3 ranks, +3 Wis]
Tumble +9 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy (Jump)]

*Feats:*
Improved Grapple (1st level)
Lightning Reflexes (human bonus 1st level)
Improved Unarmed Strike (monk bonus 1st level)
Stunning Fist (2/day, DC 14) (monk bonus 1st level)
Combat Reflexes (monk bonus 2nd level)
Weapon Focus (unarmed strike) (3rd level)
Combat Casting (6th level)

*Languages:* Common

*Cleric Spells Prepared*
Save DC +3
0th (4) - _detect magic, light, read magic, resistance._
1st (3+1) - _bless, divine favor, protection from evil, enlarge person*._ 
*domain spell

*Equipment:*

_*Wearing or carrying*_
*Explorer's outfit*
*Amulet of Mighty Fists +1* (6,000gp)
*Bearskin Vest of Natural Armor +1* (2,000gp) 

*Masterwork Potion belt *(60gp)
*-Potion of mage armor* (4 flasks) (200gp)
*-Oil of bless weapon* (2 flasks) (200gp)
-*Alchemist's fire* (3 flasks) (60gp)

*Belt pouch* (1gp)
-*Waterskin* (1gp)
*-Silver holy symbol *(25gp)
*-wand of cure light wounds* (50 charges left) (750gp)

*Backpack* (2gp)
-*Bedroll* (5sp)
-*Everburning torch* (110gp)
-*Sunrods* (5) (10gp)

*Money*
570gp, 5sp

*Appearance:* Samson is a tall, strong man with blonde hair and a short, thick beard of matching color. His eyes are sky-blue. He wears a bearskin vest and khaki trousers. On his feet are worn leather sandals. He carries no weapons. 

*Background:* Samson was raised in a isolated monastery in the Duchy of Anvar. His father was a miner, who died in an accident at work, which are much too common in that line of business. His mother got seriously ill shortly after that, and so the boy was given to the monks.

The life at the monastery was simple and disciplined, but it was clear from the beginning, that Samson wouldn't spend his entire life inside the safety of it's walls. He was physically strong, so the sometimes rigorous training and work wasn't too much to bear, but mentally he wasn't the right type. He was much too eager and rash to walk very far on the path of a monk.

One day the monastery was visited by a group of adventurers, who seeked shelter having been wounded in a battle. They told many unbelievable and exciting stories, that captivated Samson. When the adventurers were rested and about to leave, Samson asked if he could join with them and leave the monastery. He was given permission with his master just smiling and saying he knew this day would come. Samson traveled with the group for several years and their journeys took them from one place to another in the mountainous Duchy. The group's leader was a wild man and a warrior, who taught Samson how to unleash his fury, which had been supressed at the monastery, and use it to his advantage in battle. 

This new approach combined with the teachings at the monastery made him both strong and skilled at unarmed combat. He had always liked all kinds of physical competitions and once he was able to win a notable wrestling contest held in Bizmar. The local clerics of Kord were impressed by Samson's efforts and offered him a place in the church of Kord. They told him there was a organization within the church, which was almost made for someone with his stature, but first he would need to be shown the way of Kord. To be a Sacred Fist was also to dedicate one's life in service of Kord to battle all the evil, that threatened the Empire here and far away. Samson seized the opportunity and bid farewell to his longtime companions, who left the city in pursuit of yet another adventure.

Currently Samson is staying at the Temple of Kord in Bizmar, trying to complete his initial training as a Sacred Fist.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome to the game, Dave o and Zerth!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Jarval, the more I think about it, the more I wanna change Corbin's background. Is it possible for there to be a culture in your world that has fans as a sort of weapon/sign of maturity? Something nice and exotic? His background, at the moments, seems very strained and forced.
> 
> Let's, like, collaborate.



Dave, I thought I'd already answered your question, but obviously not...  Sorry about that   As you've probably noticed, the setting is very much a work in progress, so I'm sure we can fit something in.  I'm got pretty firm ideas as to what Bizmar and Velesturia are like, and neither of them really fit the weapons = maturity bill.  Goetan, on the other hand, would work very well for that.  It's got a fairly martial culture, and my general perception of the Goetanese is a rather ritual-based society.  Like I say, the setting is a work in progress, so I can be fairly flexible when it comes to adding in ideas.  As you say, let's collaborate 

Zerth, nice character, very much like his background 

Sir Osis, Gnomeworks, Other Guy:  Any thoughts on updating your characters yet?  Sorry I've not yet posted more background information, but I've had a crazily busy week.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Dave, I thought I'd already answered your question, but obviously not...  Sorry about that   As you've probably noticed, the setting is very much a work in progress, so I'm sure we can fit something in.  I'm got pretty firm ideas as to what Bizmar and Velesturia are like, and neither of them really fit the weapons = maturity bill.  Goetan, on the other hand, would work very well for that.  It's got a fairly martial culture, and my general perception of the Goetanese is a rather ritual-based society.  Like I say, the setting is a work in progress, so I can be fairly flexible when it comes to adding in ideas.  As you say, let's collaborate
> 
> Zerth, nice character, very much like his background
> 
> Sir Osis, Gnomeworks, Other Guy:  Any thoughts on updating your characters yet?  Sorry I've not yet posted more background information, but I've had a crazily busy week.




Yeah, Goetan seems fine. I'M STOKED.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 28, 2004)

Kerrick will be done and up by sunday night.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Kerrick will be done and up by sunday night.





Urrg, or not. Sorry guys we're short handed at work, i've been on the 4am to 8pm shift for a little over a week now and it's getting to me a bit. I just couldn't get myself out of bed this weekend.  I'm going to try my best to get him up soon though.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm still trying to work out the bloodlines thing for Seraphina.  Initially, I wanted to use two bloodlines and make them major, but it doesn't seem to be working out very well... so she still needs some work.  I'll try to get something down by the end of the week...


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

Sir Osis, not to worry, RL need to come first   Sounds like you're on a bad shift.

Gnomeworks, two bloodlines might have a rather major impact on Seraphina's spellcasting abilities.  Personally, I'd keep it to just one myself 

Anyone heard from Other Guy lately?

Oh, and I've got one more player lined up for this game.  They should be dropping by the thread later today or tomorrow


----------



## Other Guy (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry, I've been busier than I had thought I'd be,   . I'm still here, though.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2004)

Other Guy said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been busier than I had thought I'd be,   . I'm still here, though.



 Not to worry, just checking you we're still with us is all   Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Other Guy (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, I'm sorry it's taken this long to get this up, but let's look at what 2 years have done to Jason. I'll be looking forward to whenever this starts up again, 

Jason Master
Human Male
Age: 23
Height: 5 feet, 8 inches
Skin: Tan
Hair: Red
Eyes: Green
Handedness: Left
Deity: Various nature gods
Alignment: Lawful Good

Monk/Wizard (3/3)
Experience: 0/6,000

Abilities:
Strength 12 (+1)
Dexterity 15 (+2)
Constitution 13 (+1)
Intelligence 16 (+3)
Wisdom 13 (+1)
Charisma 10 (—)

Skills:
Balance +8, 
Concentration +8
Craft (alchemy) +6
Decipher Script +6
Escape Artist +8
Hide +8
Jump +7
Knowledge (arcana) +7
Knowledge (nature) +6
Listen +7 (+9 with Cat Familiar)
Move Silently +8 (+11 with Cat Familiar)
Spellcraft +6
Spot +3 (+5 with Cat Familiar)
Swim +2
Tumble +6

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Snatch Arrows
Martial Weapon Proficiency: Composite Longbow
Point Blank Shot

Monk Abilities:
Unarmed Strike
add Wisdom modifier to AC
Flurry of Blows
Bonus Feats: Stunning Fist once per day (Fortitude DC 11), Deflect Arrows
Evasion
Still Mind (+2 on saves vs. Enchantment)

Familiar: Cat (Gato)
Abilities given to master:
—+3 move silently if within 1 mile
—Alertness feat if within arms reach
+2 natural armor
7 intelligence
Improved evasion
Share spells
Empathic link
Deliver touch spells

Possessions:
Backpack
Monk’s outfit
Spellbook
Spell component pouch
Scroll organizer (4)
Scrolls:
—Scroll of Continual Flame (1)
—Scroll of False Life (1)
—Scroll of Jump (1)
—Scroll of Know Protections (6)
—Scroll of Mage Armor (7)
—Scroll of Shield (1)
—Scroll of Spider Climb (4)

Magic Items:
Amulet of natural armor +1
Cloak of resistance +1
Lesser metamagic rod, extend
Ring of feather falling

Wealth: 178 Gold Pieces
*Owns an Arcane Laboratory

Spells Known:
0th level: All
1st level:
—Kauper’s Skittish Nerves (MoF, +5 initiative for 1 minute per level)
—Know Protections (MoF, learn on target’s damage reduction, spell resistance, and any resistances or immunities to energy attacks)
—Mage Armor
—Magic Missile
—Protection from Evil
—Sleep
—True Strike
2nd level:
—Bull’s Strength (copied from a purchased scroll, 350gp total)
—Cat’s Grace (copied from a purchased scroll, 350gp total)
—Mirror Image
—Web
—Spider Climb (now a second-level spell. Oh well, it’s proved as useful as one so far)

Spells Prepared:
0th level: Detect Magic (3), Read Magic (1)
1st level: Protection from Evil (1), Sleep (1)
2nd level: Mirror Image (1), Web (1)

Spells used today:
0th level: none
1st level: none
2nd level: none


Saves (evasion, +2 vs. Enchantments, cloak of resistance +1):
Fortitude +6
Reflex +6
Willpower +8

AC (amulet of natural armor +1):
—14
—18, with Mage Armor

HP: 30

Attacks:
Unarmed Fist: +4 to hit, 1d6+1 damage
Flurry of Blows: +2/+2 to hit, 1d6+1 damage
Mighty (12 strength) composite longbow: +5 to hit, 1d8+1 damage, range 110
—within 30 feet: +6 to hit, 1d8+2 damage


----------

